# Intra-matic Gone Casual



## Burnt

I'm wanting to pickup an Intra-matic and make it my daily wear watch, but I don't want to wear it on the bracelet or the black strap. I usually wear jeans and a nice shirt with nice boots and a matching belt to work, so I'm thinking it's already a stretch to pull this off but I like the watch and that's what I'm going to do. Does anyone have any pics of the watch on something a bit more casual? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Burnt

Anybody? Just looking for pics of the intra-matic on something other than a flat black strap or the bracelet.


----------



## dsbe90

I'm having the same problem. I love my Intra-matric 38mm but I would like to change it's style. I was thinking that a padded brown strap or an inexpensive mesh might do the trick. If I take the dive and switch it up, I'll post a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

Well I beat you to it and ordered a RIOS1931 mocha shell cordovan strap. As soon as it arrives I'll post a pic.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I believe @atdegs has his on a great tweed-looking strap. Maybe he'll chime in with some photos. It looks pretty sharp.


----------



## atdegs

Yes sir. I recently took my Intra-matic, on this Hodinkee strap, to Italy for ten days. It was my only watch and the only strap, and it went fine with everything I wore while there.



















Sir-Guy said:


> I believe @atdegs has his on a great tweed-looking strap. Maybe he'll chime in with some photos. It looks pretty sharp.


----------



## warsh

put it on a blue perlon


----------



## Burnt

Perloin is something I haven't experimented with yet, but that herringbone strap is interesting. Can't decide if I like it or hate it, but as it's reasonably priced it may be worth a try.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Check out Colareb straps. Especially the Venezia line from them. Great quality and very comfortable. Colareb.it

If your in the U.S.A. you can order from Holbens


----------



## WichitaViajero

It looks great! Wow!



atdegs said:


> Yes sir. I recently took my Intra-matic, on this Hodinkee strap, to Italy for ten days. It was my only watch and the only strap, and it went fine with everything I wore while there.
> 
> View attachment 12743435
> 
> 
> View attachment 12743439


----------



## atdegs

If people in general speak their minds here, which I think they do, I've gotten nothing but good feedback on it. I would love to find one of their beige and blue models as well someday. Oh, and unlike almost all other Hodinkee straps, this one comes with quick release bars. They aren't some people's speed, but I love them.



Burnt said:


> Perloin is something I haven't experimented with yet, but that herringbone strap is interesting. Can't decide if I like it or hate it, but as it's reasonably priced it may be worth a try.


----------



## thekush

That herringbone strap is legit!


----------



## daiKel

I didn't think this watch can be worn casually but nice picture!


----------



## Burnt

I had read many times that this one wouldn't look appropriate dressed down, so I committed to do just that. I have a 1960s Venus that I love for the period appearance, but for daily wear I wanted something of more modern and robust in construction. There's not much out there that fits the description. 
I wanted a watch that could be worn regularly without occasion but that wouldn't suffer in appearance because of it. I bought an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra (quartz) a year ago and while it looks great I find myself not wearing it so much as I don't want it collecting scratches. I can take care of the polished surfaces but a scratch or rub on any brushed facet is beyond my ability to correct to perfection. Enter the intra-matic. It has the vibe I'm so fond of the Venus for, I'm not rough enough to hurt the sapphire, and every surface is polished stainless steel, so five minutes with a Cape Cod cloth restores the shine and calms my OCD. 
The Rios strap arrived yesterday and is impressive in both appearance and construction. I have shell cordovan from Nomos and Fluco but the Rios is every bit as attractive and appears well built. It's slightly thicker so at this point I'm not sure if it's going to be too much for the slim lines of the Hamilton, but we'll find out tonight. I'll post pictures once it's installed.


----------



## Burnt

Here are the pics. I'm no photographer but I think it works. Added the pics on the bracelet for comparison.


----------



## howling_mad

Very nice! What model deployment clasp is that?


----------



## Burnt

Ordered the deployant from mywatchmaker.net. Very happy with it.


----------



## jswing

That looks really good. Tones down the dressiness some without looking inappropriate. Well done. I'd probably still have my Intramatic if I had tried that strap.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

For anyone on the fence about being able to pull off casual with an Intra-matic, here it is with flannel and jeans on an old strap I had. I really like the way the dial seems to absorb a bit of the strap color, helping everything blend nicely. I’ll keep posting pics as I play around and find combinations I think are attractive.


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## Burnt

That’s the first time I’ve thought a NATO strap looked good on the Intra-matic. I like the gold as well but was concerned about wear and tear on the finish. What’s been your experience with it’s durability?


----------



## MFoley1956

No visible wear to the finish at all. I've had it for about 2 years. I don't wear it every day, but it gets regular use and I'm not careful with it. Usually wear it with a dark brown alligator strap, but I like this look for summer.


----------



## atdegs

Don't know if it quite qualifies as casual, but at least dressed down a bit. Love fabric straps on this watch.


----------



## Burnt

atdegs said:


> Don't know if it quite qualifies as casual, but at least dressed down a bit. Love fabric straps on this watch.


That looks really cool and I think it does project a more casual vibe. Where did you get that and how's it held up to whatever wear and tear you've subjected it to?


----------



## atdegs

It's from 210 E Oak, I picked up a couple. It's the second day, so far so good. I do have a very similar Hodinkee that's held up very well though, and this seems to be similar quality.



Burnt said:


> That looks really cool and I think it does project a more casual vibe. Where did you get that and how's it held up to whatever wear and tear you've subjected it to?


----------



## Burnt

Very cool. I had never heard of that source before, and they have a few others that are tempting as well. 
Have the intra-matic on black leather today.


----------



## propforall

The intra matic looks class on that brown leather strap, good job 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Man, that's a good-looking dial, @Burnt.


----------



## Burnt

Thanks for the compliments. Had a couple of new straps come in yesterday so I thought we’d keep this thread going. Here’s the intra-matic on a DeBeers Smooth Leather in dark brown. It’s a very dark brown with minimally contrasting stitching. Also received a new model of the old strap in the pictures where I’m wearing flannel above. I’ll give that a wear in the next few days.


----------



## DNARNA

Burnt,

We have similar tastes in Hammys. I've been eyeing this watch. Thinking of casual as well, since i have no use for a suit. 

Thanks for sharing.

RR


----------



## DNARNA

I'd wear it casual, however, a button down collar neck (J Crew, for example) with the long sleeves rolled up to the forearms (to show off the watch of course) would be the limit for me. No short sleeves & I can't pull off flannel.


----------



## Burnt

Glad to share and happy that you're finding my little project of interest. It's a design that I love, and I grew tired of seeing it relegated to such a narrow spectrum of use. It's the only watch I've worn during the day for the last month or so. I wear a first generation Orange Monster (SKX781) at night around the house for the lume but the rest of the time I've committed to the intra-matic, regardless of the other options I've collected over the years.



DNARNA said:


> Burnt,
> 
> We have similar tastes in Hammys. I've been eyeing this watch. Thinking of casual as well, since i have no use for a suit.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> RR


----------



## Burnt

Haven't tried it with short sleeves yet and I admit I didn't expect it to work with the flannel shirt that day, but speaking for myself I was happy with the way it looked. I surely wouldn't have bought it solely for that combo but I won't shy away from it now either. Then again I'm in Florida, so flannel weather lasted about, well, that day!



DNARNA said:


> I'd wear it casual, however, a button down collar neck (J Crew, for example) with the long sleeves rolled up to the forearms (to show off the watch of course) would be the limit for me. No short sleeves & I can't pull off flannel.


----------



## Burnt

The intra-matic on a blue Hirsch Rainbow Lizard strap. I really like this strap as it’s thin and rigid once molded to the wrist. I’m looking for the right day to wear it but I’m kinda anal about my straps matching my belt and shoes each day. That said, blue lizard print shoes and belt are NOT going to be joining the daily options, ha ha.
EDIT: Went ahead and wore it and it blends better with sleeves. First pic.


----------



## Burnt

On an inexpensive Hadley-Roma alligator-embossed leather strap.


----------



## atdegs

Reminds me of a Thinline I had once upon a time. Always liked the look.











Burnt said:


> The intra-matic on a blue Hirsch Rainbow Lizard strap. I really like this strap as it's thin and rigid once molded to the wrist. I'm looking for the right day to wear it but I'm kinda anal about my straps matching my belt and shoes each day. That said, blue lizard print shoes and belt are NOT going to be joining the daily options, ha ha.
> EDIT: Went ahead and wore it and it blends better with sleeves. First pic.


----------



## bwvan

Burnt said:


> The intra-matic on a blue Hirsch Rainbow Lizard strap. I really like this strap as it's thin and rigid once molded to the wrist. I'm looking for the right day to wear it but I'm kinda anal about my straps matching my belt and shoes each day. That said, blue lizard print shoes and belt are NOT going to be joining the daily options, ha ha.
> EDIT: Went ahead and wore it and it blends better with sleeves. First pic.


Go to www.shopfrancisedward.com and you can find a completely hit belt to go with that strap!


----------



## bwvan

You guys made up some good combos! Nice looking stuff!


----------



## Burnt

I was playing around last night with a mesh bracelet I have and thought it looked pretty decent. Decided to give it a day’s wear.


----------



## atdegs

Never would have thought, but that's kinda nice.



Burnt said:


> I was playing around last night with a mesh bracelet I have and thought it looked pretty decent. Decided to give it a day's wear.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed, I kind of wish the stock bracelet was something more like that. I think it goes better with the vintage feel.


----------



## Burnt

It definitely gives it more of the vintage persona. It’s also endlessly comfortable. I’m thinking I may need to invest a little more and put some mesh on the watch that’s worthy of it’s character and quality. The mesh in the pictures works fine and obviously compliments the design, but it’s also lacking in quality and long term service potential. The springbar channels are too large, allowing the bracelet to sound tinny at times with wrist movement. There were also a few areas that were sharp when I bought it. I took care of the minor edges and that problem was solved, but there’s nothing I can do about the channels without leaving marks. Regardless, it’s a $20 bracelet and works well with many of my watches, so I have to keep that in mind when I’m feeling picky.


----------



## Burnt

This one somewhat surprised me. I have no idea where this strap came from but in sticking with the casual theme I experimented. The color is ugly on everything I’ve tried it with and I would’ve never paid money for such a shade of “tan”. That said, I like it on the intra-matic. Go figure. 
It’s a Hadley-Roma MS838, identified through some investigation as “838” is all that’s stamped on the strap. The length isn’t too much for my girly wrist and the padding is appropriately minimal. I also have a few Hirsch straps and thought a donor buckle cast with an “H” might be fitting, so on it went.


----------



## Burnt

Black. Not gator, lizard or anything glossy. Casual black.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks good to me, @Burnt. Great photos of that dial!


----------



## Burnt

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks good to me, @Burnt. Great photos of that dial!


Thanks! This is a very photogenic watch and the Florida sun helps me appear to be a much more accomplished photographer than I am, but again, thanks. Probably have more tonight.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looking forward to seeing them! I think an Intra-matic is in my not-so-distant future. I feel like if they were ever to discontinue it before I got one I'd always regret it.


----------



## Burnt

Yeah, discontinuing the intra-matic would be a crime. I'm happy Hamilton or Swatch hasn't altered the movement as has been done with many models across the family of brands. My wear habits haven't created any problems that I felt best addressed with more power reserve and a slower beat rate, regardless of any real or suggested benefits. For my usage, those are solutions in search of a problem 
Here's the flavor of the day. Shell cordovan works beautifully on the watch, and a little color in the strap keeps it casual for me.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, @Burnt. You're such an enabler. Yeah, I'm pleased they put the 2892-A2 in it. The accuracy doesn't matter as much to me because it's so easy to adjust with no seconds hand—I'm the guy who likes the minute hand to be on the index when the seconds hand is at 12—than that the 2892 has a more robust allowance for hand-winding.


----------



## DNARNA

Burnt,

Have you considered a Haveston nato M1936? They don't have the man bun you normally see with natos. Also, the hardware is polished to match the watch. Going back and forth between silver and black right now. Want to be 100% sure the black dial is gloss, not any shade of matte. I think both would look great on that strap. Best nato on the planet IMO if you don't mind some bulk under the watch.


----------



## Mikey777

Looks fantastic! I’ve been waiting for the 20mm black/white herringbone to come back in stock at hodinkee. Looks better than I imagined.


----------



## atdegs

If you're referring to the one like this, you can see if 210 E Oak gets theirs back in stock first.












Mikey777 said:


> Looks fantastic! I've been waiting for the 20mm black/white herringbone to come back in stock at hodinkee. Looks better than I imagined.


----------



## Burnt

Flavor of the day. Dark brown lizard embossed leather. Takes on a reddish hue in sunlight.


----------



## Burnt

Dark red DiModell.


----------



## atdegs

Nice retro color combo.



Burnt said:


> Dark red DiModell.


----------



## DNARNA

Looking good Burnt.


----------



## DNARNA

My Intra casually making it's debut.

View attachment 12889781


----------



## Vlance

Great pics, guys! Who would have thought the intramatic was such a strap beast.... keep em comin!


----------



## atdegs

Nice, is that a nato or two-piece? Considering a grey suede strap for my Speedmaster, but it takes 19mm.



DNARNA said:


> My Intra casually making it's debut.
> 
> View attachment 12889781


----------



## DNARNA

atdegs said:


> Nice, is that a nato or two-piece? Considering a grey suede strap for my Speedmaster, but it takes 19mm.


Thanks, it wears nice too. The finish on the sides of the strap really set off the rough-out suede surface.

It's a Worn & Wound Premium 2 Mojave. Two-piece with polished hardware. You can see some more pics on my thread "Intra matic Black Dial-Gloss?"

R


----------



## atdegs

Bummer, I don't think Worn & Wound makes anything in 19mm. They're missing out on a huge market, there are like three of us after them.



DNARNA said:


> Thanks, it wears nice too. The finish on the sides of the strap really set off the rough-out suede surface.
> 
> It's a Worn & Wound Premium 2 Mojave. Two-piece with polished hardware. You can see some more pics on my thread "Intra matic Black Dial-Gloss?"
> 
> R


----------



## DNARNA

W&W carries a lot of vintage styled straps, of which, I'm not really a fan. Made an exception for this one.


----------



## chirs1211

atdegs said:


> Bummer, I don't think Worn & Wound makes anything in 19mm. They're missing out on a huge market, there are like three of us after them.


Have a look here for 19mm leather and suede vintage straps

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/shop-by-size/19-mm+leather-watch-bands

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## atdegs

Ive never owned one of their straps, but I guess it's worth a shot for $15. Do their leather straps feel as cheap as they are?



chirs1211 said:


> Have a look here for 19mm leather and suede vintage straps
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/shop-by-size/19-mm+leather-watch-bands
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Chris


----------



## chirs1211

Tbh they don't, in my opinion they're pretty nice, i have mostly the suede ones and while they're not particularly thick they feel quite nice and look quite well made.
Of the 2 leather i have the black one is the nicer, tan one is a bit stiff but i haven't worn it yet so it may wear in ok, we'll see.
Buckles are crap though removed them all immediately.
Granted they won't rival a more expensive custom or something but for the money they're pretty decent, i am very happy and will likely buy more.

Chris


----------



## MikeyMo34

Oh boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Trying my Intra-matic out on perlon for the first time since it's supposed to be almost 70 here in Portland today.


----------



## Burnt

I'm liking mesh on the intro-matic more and more, so I'm thinking about upgrading to something that matches the quality of the watch itself. Staib seems to be the name that comes up most when mesh is the subject and we're not talking about a dive watch. Anyone have any experience with higher-end mesh? The first three pics are my watch on the current inexpensive mesh. The other three aren't mine but show the intra-matic on Staib. Regardless of cost, what looks better?


----------



## Sir-Guy

I can’t tell if it’s my imagination or not, but does the Staib have larger pieces? (Or whatever the word is for the interlocking bits.) I think that looks better.


----------



## Burnt

Sir-Guy said:


> I can't tell if it's my imagination or not, but does the Staib have larger pieces? (Or whatever the word is for the interlocking bits.) I think that looks better.


Yes, it uses heavier links/mesh which makes for a thicker bracelet, all other things equal.


----------



## DenisL

I think a lightly worn / distress brown leather strap would look good.
Here is something you could try. Buy a light tan leather strap then stain with coffee or tea, giving the worn pattern you like (for ex darker on the edges), making your strap a unique look.


----------



## MFoley1956

I bought this 42mm Intra Matic (on the sales forum here) specifically to try it on a variety of straps. I'm very pleased - it's very versatile and looks good with just about any colors.


----------



## Burnt

MFoley1956 said:


> I bought this 42mm Intra Matic (on the sales forum here) specifically to try it on a variety of straps. I'm very pleased - it's very versatile and looks good with just about any colors.
> View attachment 13201069


You have to have large wrists to make a 42mm intra-matic look like that. While I don't agree with that particular strap, I DO think you're one of the rare souls that can pull off a 42mm.


----------



## MFoley1956

Burnt said:


> You have to have large wrists to make a 42mm intra-matic look like that. While I don't agree with that particular strap, I DO think you're one of the rare souls that can pull off a 42mm.


I've got a bunch of them. The red & blue maybe not the best.


----------



## ean10775

MFoley1956 said:


> I've got a bunch of them. The red & blue maybe not the best.
> View attachment 13202905


I wouldn't have thought this watch would work on a nato, but that looks great!


----------



## Burnt

That color works.


----------



## whosam

I've seen that style look very handsome on a straight colored canvas strap or even a nato


----------



## Burnt

Had an inexpensive bridle leather strap and decided to give it a shot on the intra-matic. It's one of the few 20mm straps I have that tapers to 16mm and I find that fitting for a "dress watch". Love the way the silver sunburst dial takes on the cast of it's setting.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

Burnt said:


> Had an inexpensive bridle leather strap and decided to give it a shot on the intra-matic. It's one of the few 20mm straps I have that tapers to 16mm and I find that fitting for a "dress watch".


I too really like 20mm straps/bracelets that taper to 16mm. Thanks for continuing to update this thread. I may or may not have in Intra-matic on the way and appreciate the strap inspiration.


----------



## Burnt

Glad you’re enjoying it. I don’t see an end to my experiments so you can count on more here as time passes. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## ean10775

My new Intra-matic (wedding gift) on chocolate suede.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy

ean10775 said:


> My new Intra-matic (wedding gift) on chocolate suede.


Congrats and looks great!


----------



## DNARNA

ean10775 said:


> My new Intra-matic (wedding gift) on chocolate suede.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Awesome!


----------



## ean10775

Again today on the suede Fluco strap. This time testing out that 50m of water resistance.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## mali

I use to wear it with diferent perlon strap. Brown, blue, even pink.

Later, at home, I´ll take some pictures.


----------



## ean10775

mali said:


> I use to wear it with diferent perlon strap. Brown, blue, even pink.
> 
> Later, at home, I´ll take some pictures.


I have a perlon I'm itching to try. Perhaps this weekend as it is getting warmer again.


----------



## mikem2277

No doubt! the Intramatic on a mesh is hard to beat! Looks so cool!


----------



## Burnt

Mine seems to be wearing a different pair of shoes every time I have it on. Felt like brown today. The Florida sun seems to change the dial color to match whatever I have the intra-matic on, but office lighting is consistent.


----------



## mali

Brown perlon.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

On a cheapo grey vintage suede-ish strap today

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## iluvettes3

all these ideas have helped me out too.....to anyone on the thread is there an easier way to get the bracelet on and off?


----------



## DNARNA

iluvettes3 said:


> all these ideas have helped me out too.....to anyone on the thread is there an easier way to get the bracelet on and off?


It was one of the most difficult bracelets for me to remove. I had to compress both ends of the springbar at the same time for it to release. Take your time, don't force anything and tape the lugs if you can. Although, sometimes taping the lugs makes it harder for me to get a feel for things.

If you plan to remove/switchout straps in the future, get yourself some jewelers magnification glasses. They make it so much easier to see and inspire confidence when performing delicate, precise tasks. I can't work without them now.


----------



## iluvettes3

I couldn’t second that enough......the best strategy I have found is to mount/unmount from the face side instead of the case back side....


----------



## BigFatFred

DNARNA said:


> Thanks, it wears nice too. The finish on the sides of the strap really set off the rough-out suede surface.
> 
> It's a Worn & Wound Premium 2 Mojave. Two-piece with polished hardware. You can see some more pics on my thread "Intra matic Black Dial-Gloss?"
> 
> R


The watch is much more versatile than I thought it would be


----------



## Burnt

Hirsch Siena Gold Brown.


----------



## Rbird7282

Burnt said:


> Hirsch Siena Gold Brown.


Very nice!


----------



## ean10775

Back on the wool herringbone.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## c185445

I was told the back crystal is mineral. How does hold up after months of use? I think I'd never put it over a hard surface, but can it be scratched due contact with the skin or due being cleaned with a soft microfiber cloth?

I wish there had been more shots of its bootie here. From what I've read the movement is special at this price point.


----------



## NC_Hager626

c185445 said:


> I was told the back crystal is mineral. . . ..


The 42 mm Intra-matic is a watch I may add to my collection down the road, I just have not decided on the silver dial or one of the new smoked dials. What I like about the silver dial is the versatility in swapping out the strap for a casual strap as illustrated on this thread. But to answer your question on whether or not the case back is mineral glass or sapphire? Here is a direct quote from a Watchtime's article on the Hamilton Intra-matic:

"Inside each watch, and visible through a sapphire caseback, is the Hamilton-finished ETA 2892-2 &#8230; ".

The link to this article is below.

https://www.watchtime.com/featured/vintage-eye-for-the-modern-guy-hamilton-intra-matic-auto/


----------



## fbdyws6

I had considered a 42mm intra matic and "transforming it" to make it casual but eventually swayed myself and ended up purchasing the Pioneer Navy 43mm, I should receive it tomorrow. it was a tough call but I felt the pioneer navy would be more versatile. No idea if I'm right.


----------



## c185445

NC_Hager626 said:


> The 42 mm Intra-matic is a watch I may add to my collection down the road, I just have not decided on the silver dial or one of the new smoked dials. What I like about the silver dial is the versatility in swapping out the strap for a casual strap as illustrated on this thread. But to answer your question on whether or not the case back is mineral glass or sapphire? Here is a direct quote from a Watchtime's article on the Hamilton Intra-matic:
> 
> "Inside each watch, and visible through a sapphire caseback, is the Hamilton-finished ETA 2892-2 &#8230; ".
> 
> The link to this article is below.
> 
> https://www.watchtime.com/featured/vintage-eye-for-the-modern-guy-hamilton-intra-matic-auto/


If this information is correct, isn't a bit surprising that both crystals are sapphire at this price point? Along the fact it uses the 2892-2 and all of that. It's €650 with a leather band in my local AD...


----------



## NC_Hager626

c185445 said:


> If this information is correct, isn't a bit surprising that both crystals are sapphire at this price point? Along the fact it uses the 2892-2 and all of that. It's €650 with a leather band in my local AD...


If I understand your question correctly, in my area, the MSRP for the 42 mm Intra-matic with a leather band is $1,042 CAD, the 42 mm Spirit of Liberty leather band is $1,145 CAD, and the 40mm Railroad Auto with a leather band is $1,145 CAD. All three models are all open casebacks with sapphire crystal and are priced around the same area. Whereas, the Valiant auto with at leather strap is priced at $745 CAD; however, this model is a closed caseback with a stainless steel covering.

My conclusion would be (and I may be wrong) the open caseback with a sapphire crystal probably adds a minimum of $300 CAD to the market price of a watch. Of course, the overall production costs would be much much less.


----------



## ean10775

c185445 said:


> I was told the back crystal is mineral. How does hold up after months of use? I think I'd never put it over a hard surface, but can it be scratched due contact with the skin or due being cleaned with a soft microfiber cloth?
> 
> I wish there had been more shots of its bootie here. From what I've read the movement is special at this price point.


I'm not sure about the back crystal, but regardless I don't know that I'd be terribly worried about it being scratched while its being worn. Yes, the 2892 is a nice movement at this pricepoint.


----------



## MustangMike

ean10775 said:


> On a cheapo grey vintage suede-ish strap today
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Beautiful


----------



## Burnt

Snakeskin.


----------



## MBGuy

I'm really enjoying this thread. It may result in my purchase of an Intramatic
as a dressier piece for my collection.

Burnt, the next time you switch bands why not take a photo with
one side from one band and the other from another. Check that the buckle
works first. This might expand your options.

All the best.


----------



## Burnt

Interesting idea and I don’t think I’ve seen that done before. I think it may look a little funny but I’ll keep the suggestion in mind as I tinker. Thanks!


----------



## ean10775

On a Rios 1931 Vintage Grey (which is really more brown) Minimal Stitch strap

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Burnt

I have something nice coming from jankoxxx. Had my eye on it for a while and finally got the approval from the finance department (Mrs. Burnt, haha!).


----------



## Burnt

Vintage sheep in tan. The color, profile and stitching looks great. Even the length at 115/75mm is perfect for my slim wrist. Many thanks to Jan (jankoxxx on many forums) of WatchStrapHeaven. 
https://www.watchstrapheaven.com


----------



## ean10775

On a dark taupe grained Watchgecko strap for Easter


----------



## ean10775




----------



## Burnt

Generic in blue. Set me back a whopping $8.


----------



## ean10775

I thought that my SARB035 was going to be my 'strap monster' watch. As it turns out, the seiko lives on an aftermarket jubilee bracelet and the Hamilton is the watch on which I routinely change straps. It really is a versatile piece.


----------



## JAFO

Thanks for the thread. I have an Intramatic but think of it purely as a dress watch. I am revisiting that idea. Based on your pictures, I think the Intramatic has much more flexibility than I thougt and makes a really nice casual watch.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## ean10775

delete


----------



## ean10775

Perhaps pushing it a bit with a vintage rally strap today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

Another from yesterday on the watchgecko


----------



## JAFO

I think I am going to have to part with my gold-toned Intramatic and switch to the silver.


----------



## ean10775

It's warming up a bit here so today on a Crown & Buckle perlon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanat

ean10775 said:


> It's warming up a bit here so today on a Crown & Buckle perlon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this ?


----------



## ean10775

Crown & Buckle perlon in the 'linen' color.


----------



## Fanat

ean10775 said:


> Crown & Buckle perlon in the 'linen' color.


Thanks I found it, good stuff


----------



## ean10775

Fanat said:


> Thanks I found it, good stuff


If you get one to wear on an Intra-matic you may want to purchase a polished buckle from them as well or see if they'll switch one out for you as the stock buckle is brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

duplicate


----------



## HamiltonElectric

I put on a Watchgecko tapered strap that has a great vintage look to it. I think it's much better than the factory strap.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Burnt




----------



## Sir-Guy

Well, @Burnt, all of your great photos had an effect.

Wife just gave this to me as a present. What a gal.










Looking forward to getting it sized so I can swap between straps and the bracelet. It sure does seem to be a strap monster!


----------



## Burnt

That’s awesome! Makes me want to throw the original bracelet back on for a day or two. It’s a great bracelet but seldom is appropriate for my everyday dress. Enjoy the gift, love the giver and I look forward to lots of photos of your experiments.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## SGNT

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, @Burnt, all of your great photos had an effect.
> 
> Wife just gave this to me as a present. What a gal.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it sized so I can swap between straps and the bracelet. It sure does seem to be a strap monster!


Wow that looks good. I like the look of the metal bracelet. I have an Intra-Matic with a leather strap and I think I'll shop for one of those.

I wanted to ask you about something. I have noticed that when my counterweight rotates (auto-wind) I can hear it, a sort of rubbing sound. I don't think it is binding. The watch seems to be working fine but I don't remember it making noise. Does your auto-wind feature make noise when rotating?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Mine makes a very muffled sort of "ker-chunk" when it flops over 180 degrees, but I have to hold it up to my ear to hear it.

As far as the bracelet, I like it a lot more than I thought I would. We went with the bracelet because that's sort of the rule...there are tons of leather straps but only one OEM bracelet. My intention was to likely swap it for a strap straightaway. But it's very comfortable, looks great, and drapes and fits my 6.5" wrist very nicely.

Just 10 minutes ago I showed my wife some leather strap options next to the watch, and she rather emphatically offered her opinion that it looks great on the bracelet and I should keep it that way.


----------



## Sir-Guy

...and here are some photos of it yesterday on the bracelet. The 44mm lug-to-lug is very nice on this watch.



















Hope that helps!


----------



## SGNT

Thanks for the response. I like the leather strap that mine came with, it is very comfortable, but I'd like to get a bracelet like (or similar to) yours because it really dresses up the watch. Time to start the search!


----------



## ean10775

SGNT said:


> Thanks for the response. I like the leather strap that mine came with, it is very comfortable, but I'd like to get a bracelet like (or similar to) yours because it really dresses up the watch. Time to start the search!


If you can't locate an OEM bracelet, a Staib mesh bracelet is readily available, provides a dressed up look and is very high quality.


----------



## SGNT

ean10775 said:


> If you can't locate an OEM bracelet, a Staib mesh bracelet is readily available, provides a dressed up look and is very high quality.


You read my mind. I tried looking yesterday and didn't have much luck. I took a quick look at STAIB (Long Island Watch website) and already found something I like. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Burnt




----------



## Weisoseis

I have a black dial 38 coming in, and I appreciate this thread for the variety of strap expressions. I’ll post some pics upon arrival on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burnt




----------



## riggle

Thank you very much for these great ideas. I'm looking for bands to dress-down a jazzmaster viewmatic


----------



## Weisoseis

Here is my black dial 38 on a Worn&Wound model 2 classic strap in olive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Weisoseis

Burnt said:


>


I like the mesh! I want to get the bracelet for mine, I like how it looks on this model!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Burnt

Weisoseis said:


> Here is my black dial 38 on a Worn&Wound model 2 classic strap in olive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks great! Like I needed another excuse to have another intra-matic.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Sir-Guy

I tried mine on black leather, a smooth one with deployant from CW.










Not bad, I think it actually dresses it up a bit compared to the bracelet. My wife doesn't care for it, though. She said it should have glossy alligator or croc.


----------



## pfern10

That hodinkee strap looks great on the hamilton.


----------



## watches4ever

Love the strap


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Neognosis

I usually wear brown or oxblood shoes at work, tried an inexpensive "horween chromexcel" band from a vendor in Ukraine, and it bled all over my best white dress shirt.

So, I heard about Rios from a reviewer on YouTube. Had to try the oxblood lizard.. I think it is PERFECT with this Intramatic&#8230;


----------



## JonS1967

Neognosis said:


> I usually wear brown or oxblood shoes at work, tried an inexpensive "horween chromexcel" band from a vendor in Ukraine, and it bled all over my best white dress shirt.
> 
> So, I heard about Rios from a reviewer on YouTube. Had to try the oxblood lizard.. I think it is PERFECT with this Intramatic&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 14973419
> 
> 
> View attachment 14973425
> 
> 
> View attachment 14973427


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMinutes

I go with this navy Hirsch. Easier for shoe pairings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

Seems like the perlon is the only strap I've got for the Intra-matic that works in warmer weather. I may need to remedy that.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Sir-Guy

@ean10775, that looks great. I only have black so far...need to find some different colors and patterns like that. Is that Eulit or another brand?


----------



## ean10775

Sir-Guy said:


> @ean10775, that looks great. I only have black so far...need to find some different colors and patterns like that. Is that Eulit or another brand?


This is one of the 'melange' colorways from Crown & Buckle. I got this a couple years ago. It looks like now this style is available from multiple vendors.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Great, thank you! I did come across that one when browsing today. It looks better in your photo than the website would suggest.


----------



## Burnt




----------



## DNARNA

Merry Christmas Burnt!

My black-dial 38 getting a little casual this Winter...


----------



## Burnt

DNARNA said:


> Merry Christmas Burnt!
> 
> My black-dial 38 getting a little casual this Winter...
> View attachment 15617013


Love the green strap!


----------



## DNARNA

Adding some fodder.


----------



## ean10775

Can’t let an entire year go by in this thread without a new post. 

Today on a Rios vintage strap:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aribus

I purchased a Staib Polonaise mesh bracelet from Long Island Watches and it’s been rotating though my dailies. It’s now on my Intra-matic and it’s staying a while.


----------



## SCD

The very best mesh on the market, bar none, is the one you can get a la carte from Hamilton. Beats staib and Breitling too. And it’s relatively cheap. H6053841041


----------



## aribus

I’ll definitely pick one up at some point


----------



## SCD

Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## NeverQuiteSure

Gray dial, brown leather strap.


----------



## ean10775

Today on a Geckota taupe/grey textured leather strap, but I’ve got a Strapcode tapered Milanese mesh arriving tomorrow that I’m excited about.


----------



## ean10775

The taper makes all the difference for me.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

Moved the Hamilton buckle over to this strap and now the Intramatic pretty much lives on it. I find it a perfect match as it can be worn casually as well as dressed up and the taupe color goes with anything.


----------

